# Popular knives, size comparison



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here are some popular knives for size comparison.
whats your favorite wilderness knife, steel, blade shape etc..?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I get along with my case pocket knife and a Mora companion. My EDC is a CRKT Ripple, these knives see the most use and have worked well for me. While I have a lot of knives, the three I mentioned are the ones that I consider go to knives. My personal preference is CV carbon steel blades and either bone or micarta scales.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My EDC is a S&W folder, non-assisted opening (had assisted once-DANGEROUS) with a 4 inch "Stiletto" type single edge blade with a modified grip handle to ease opening. I hone it about once a month and never use it for anything. It's strictly for defense.

I am a huge fan of and own several Bowies, and my Vietnam era USN issued Kabar is one of my favorite fixed blades. It started life on the Mekong Delta in a patrol boat. It belonged to my deceased ex-father-in-law. I really like the Katana type blades, but for some reason I don't own one yet. 

I guess you could say I'm a lover of fixed blade knives with at least a 6" blade and a straight, Bowie type profile. They're a bitch to carry in public though and violate most local ordinances! :grin:


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I EDC a Benchmade Barrage, I love it. I have become a big fan of Benchmade knives, I also have Griptillian. For fixed blade I have an ESEE-5 that I like but have not had a chance to put use yet. It is a beast.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

My EDC knife is the Emerson Super Commander plain edge. Fixed blade is turning out to be my ESEE 5 that I've done some mod work to!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

i like fixed blade bk16 size works best for me


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

My EDC is a swiss army knife with a squeeze light clipped to it. I don't remember the model, but it is the smallest one they make that has the saw blade on it. I use that blade almost as much as the main blade and the tweezers are in constant use pulling splinters out of my kids. My wilderness knife is a Falkniven F1. It rides in a leather sheath that has a sharpening stone on it as well as a fire steel. It is my favorite wilderness knife and has done countless camp chores and butchered many animals.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

my favourite knife is a sharp one.... no real brand or preference but the kabar baconmaker tickles my fancy the blade looks good, the hilt looks simple, right up my ally

when it comes to "tactical fashion" I'm screwed so top 10, top 20 Jesus even top 1000 knives don't get me going OMG I so need to have, I like simple with a pinch of engineering


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

agreed a sharp knife is key, but also one with good enough steel it wont be dull before im done


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

This is my small






collection.


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

yay for pics!


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

esee's just look badass


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

i will probably end up with one even though i dont need one


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Is #8, counting from left to right, a US Navy survival knife?

I had one that had an aluminum handle that was stamped "US Navy" when I was much younger and collecting knives.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a few hundred knives running around here as I use to sell at flea markets and bought at dealer pallet auctions . They are mostly Frost Cutlery folding knives that I personally don't use myself .

The knives I use mainly are these 3 along with various filleting knives .

Used pictures off the net because the Bear Grylls knife is in the truck , the Buck folder is in my hunting bag , and the Case trapper is on the dresser , but these are the same knives . The Bear and Case are brand new , but the Case I have owned many years and from sharpening the blade is well wore but still does it all ... lol


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

catfisherman said:


> I have a few hundred knives running around here as I use to sell at flea markets and bought at dealer pallet auctions . They are mostly Frost Cutlery folding knives that I personally don't use myself .
> 
> The knives I use mainly are these 3 along with various filleting knives .
> 
> Used pictures off the net because the Bear Grylls knife is in the truck , the Buck folder is in my hunting bag , and the Case trapper is on the dresser , but these are the same knives . The Bear and Case are brand new , but the Case I have owned many years and from sharpening the blade is well wore but still does it all ... lol


how good does the bear grylls knife hold an edge?


----------



## wolverine_173 (Apr 14, 2014)

This came today Gerber Yari II


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

wolverine_173 said:


> how good does the bear grylls knife hold an edge?


Have not had to sharpen it yet as it is brand new , well I got it last year from my oldest son but have not used it yet . It is made by Gerber and half the blade is serrated .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

simple but reliable old Buck 119 still sold today. I have had this same one for 40 years used it for a lot of things
Buck has sold this model for 47 years
Blade Length: 6" (15.2 cm)
Blade Material: Satin Finish 420HC Stainless Steel
Carry System: Black leather sheath
Handle Material: Phenolic

Weight: 7.5 oz. (213.5 g)
Made in USA


----------

